# sometime this century



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde!

J'aimerais bien votre aide pour traduire l'expression sarcastique de "to do X something this century."

Un peu de contexte:

Un homme et ses amis--ou plutôt les amis tapageux de sa copine--sont en train de faire une beuverie dans un bar mais ils font la noce jusqu'à tard dans la nuit, bien après l'heure de fermeture. Le patron, poussé à bout par le bruit, le désordre, etc, envoie son garçon de service pour leur dire gentiment de vouloir régler et ficher le camp.

En s'addressant à l'homme, le seul du groupe qui n'est pas bourré, le garçon dit "You guys are being really loud; and my boss said he'd like to close up *some time this century*... So, he wanted me to tell you that if you don't start heading for the door, he'll be forced to call the police."

Voilà donc mes essais;

1. il aimerait bien fermer dans un proche avenir--c'est assez fort?
2. il aimerait bien fermer avant la Saint Glin-Glin.
3. il aimerait bien fermer avant dix ans
4. il préférerait ne pas passer dix ans à fermer.
5. il aimerait bien fermer sans y passer dix ans.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour 

La proposition 2 est très désuète. La 3 est correcte, mais je la trouve bancale. 
Une autre option : "Il aimerait bien fermer un de ces jours"


----------



## pointvirgule

_avant de mourir de vieillesse_


----------



## Lauretess

Quand quelqu'un est agacé par quelque chose qui dure trop longtemps, nous disons couramment et familièrement :
"on ne va pas y passer la nuit" ou
"on ne va pas y passer le réveillon"
donc peut-être quelque chose comme "il n'a pas envie de passer la nuit/le réveillon" à fermer ?


----------



## Locape

Si on veut garder la notion de temps (très) long, comme avec 'century', on peut peut-être dire 'il aimerait bien ne pas attendre des années avant de fermer'.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir

je dirais : 

"il aimerait bien fermer un de ces quatre" (sous entendu un de ces quatre matins ........ mais on ne sait pas quand, sans doute dans longtemps ..)

et perso j'utilise volontiers (mais ce n'est pas -encore ^^- dans les dictionnaires) : 
il aimerait bien fermer avant la mort des hommes/ sans attendre la mort des hommes (qui en plus ici permettrait -peut-être- un jeu de mot vu l'état des "convives")


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Ah, j'aime bien "avant la mort des hommes"--mais quand on dit "mort des hommes" ça veut dire avant qu'ils meurent de vieillesse ou avant qu'ils sont tous assassinés par un patron enragé qui désespérait de retrouver son lit?


----------



## JClaudeK

Graine de Moutarde said:


> quand on dit "mort des hommes" ça veut dire avant qu'ils meurent de vieillesse ou avant qu'ils sont tous assassinés par un patron enragé qui désespérait de retrouver son lit?


Justement, ce n'est pas très clair: La mort de _quels _hommes ? de tous les hommes sur terre ? ...... ?


"Le patron aimerait fermer ...."


pointvirgule said:


> _..... avant de mourir de vieillesse._


----------



## catheng06

Graine de Moutarde said:


> Ah, j'aime bien "avant la mort des hommes"--mais quand on dit "mort des hommes" ça veut dire avant qu'ils meurent de vieillesse ou avant qu'ils sont tous assassinés par un patron enragé qui désespérait de retrouver son lit?


Cette expression présente -selon moi- l'avantage de laisser à entendre ce que l'on veut y entendre.....

(pour rappel pas une expression officielle pour autant que je sache, so just for what it's worth...)


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, je ne connais pas cette expression, si je l'entendais, je serais perplexe également.


----------



## Garoubet

Graine de Moutarde said:


> "avant la mort des hommes"



Moi non plus je ne comprendrais pas cette expression. 
Compte tenu du contexte, on pourrait dire _avant la prochaine pandémie_.


----------



## Aristide

_" il aimerait bien fermer avant la Saint Glin-Glin"_

J'aime bien cette expression. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit désuète, comme dit Philippides, mais elle fait un peu puéril. C'est le genre de truc qu'on dirait à des enfants, plus qu'à des adultes.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Garoubet said:


> Compte tenu du contexte, on pourrait dire _avant la prochaine pandémie_.


Too soon, Garoubet. Too soon! 

Et avec "avant la mort des hommes," quand on dit que ça laisserait perplexe, c'est à dire à ne point comprendre ce qu'il voulait dire ou juste avoir une vague idée?

J'ai aussi pensé à "avant qu'il ne lui tombe un œil."


----------



## Locape

Comme je n'ai jamais entendu ni utilisé cette expression, je ne la trouve personnellement pas idiomatique, mais c'est peut-être régional ou familial. Je la prendrais sûrement au pied de la lettre (quels hommes vont mourir et pourquoi ? ).


----------



## Trenote

Il y a quelques jours je voulais utiliser cette même expression en rédigeant un message SMS, et j'ai trouvé un moyen de garder le mot "century" ainsi que le ton sarcastique.
Contexte: un homme français devait m'appeler, mais il tardait à le faire.
Je voulais lui dire: "Please call me, sometime this century..."
J'ai traduit de cette façon: "Appelle-moi s'il te plait, ce siècle de préférence..."
Non seulement il m'a appelé tout de suite, mais ça l'a bien fait rire... Je trouve que ça garde bien le sens de l'original, en plus c'est très efficace!

Ça pourrait marcher dans votre contexte aussi:
"Il aimerait bien fermer, ce siècle de préférence..." ou sinon une version plus littéraire:
"Il aimerait bien fermer, préférablement ce siècle..."


----------



## pointvirgule

@Trenote : Je crains que _Appelle-moi ce siècle_ ne soit bancal sur le plan syntaxique : il manque une préposition. 
Si vous tenez à une traduction littérale, il vaudrait mieux écrire : _pendant ce siècle_, _au cours de ce siècle_ ou, préférence personnelle : _avant la fin du siècle_.


----------



## Locape

@Trenote, je pense que cet homme français a dû se douter qu'il s'agissait de la traduction d'une expression anglaise, mais je ne la trouve pas idiomatique en français.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

quoi de "avant le second avènement"?


----------



## Locape

Est-ce que 'avant le second avènement' conviendrait ? C'est-à-dire ? Ah, je viens de trouver ce que cela signifie :


> *second avènement*_nm_ (retour de Jésus) (_Christianity_)Second Coming _n_  Second Advent _n_





> *B.−* _THÉOL._ [En parlant du Christ] Venue au monde du Sauveur. _Premier avènement_ (commémoré à Noël); *second avènement* (à la fin des temps).


Je ne crois pas que quiconque comprendrait, sauf les personnes vraiment religieuses, moi je n'aurais pas compris, ou éventuellement 'avant le retour du Messie'. Je crois qu'on n'utilise pas autant de références religieuses en France qu'aux États-Unis.


----------



## Kecha

Je ne trouve pas la Saint Glinglin désuète, mais inadaptée : fermer avant la Saint Glinglin, c'est ne jamais fermer, puisqu'elle n'existe pas. C'est à rapprocher des calendes Grecques, de la semaine des 4 jeudis, ou des poules avec des dents : c'est utilisé pour dire qu'on ne fera pas quelque chose.

avant la fin des temps
avant le jugement dernier (aussi religieux, mais plus courant que le second avènement)
avant de prendre racine
et sans attendre/poireauter 107 ans


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'm a fan of _Saint Glinglin_. It seems to have a revival of popularity every ten or twelve years, according to Google Books Ngram Viewer, and the last one was in 2010 so perhaps it's about to spring on us again.


----------



## Laurent2018

Peut-être: ..." avant que les poules aient des dents "  ?


----------



## Kecha

Encore une fois, ça voudrait dire "avant jamais" donc pas vraiment ce qu'on cherche à dire ici (qui est plutôt "avant un temps comiquement long").


----------



## Locape

Ou alors, il faut tourner la phrase autrement : 'le patron aimerait bien fermer, et pas à la Saint Glinglin'.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Enfin, je crois que Kecha marque bien un point là. J'aime bien "à la Saint Glin-Glin" mais je pense que ça ne colle pas très bien pour ce contexte précis, bien que la tournure de Locape résolve un peu les choses. 

"Avant le jugement dernier" collerait mieux peut-être, compte tenu des noceurs chahuteurs présents.


----------



## Laurent2018

...avant que les flics ne s'y mettent aussi


----------



## Bezoard

_Il aimerait bien ne pas attendre 107 ans pour fermer._


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Peut-être, Laurent2018. Mais il faudrait que je tourne la scène autrement...

C'est que le patron veut que tout le monde s'en aille "sometime this century" sinon le patron sera obligé à un sergent de ville. Pourtant, dans le récit, l'homme à qui le garçon parle aime bien cette suggestion parce que lui-même n'arrive pas à gérer ses compagnons--plutôt les compagnons de sa copine.

La scène, plus ou moins complète:

Garçon: You've been here for hours.
L'Homme: I am painfully aware of that fact...
Garçon: And you guys are being really loud; and my boss said he'd like to close up *some time this century*... So, he wanted me to tell you that if you don't start heading for the door, he'll be forced to call the police. Now I'm sure you don't want that so--
Homme: Yes, I do! Please, call the police! I want you to. I'll PAY you to! Maybe THEY'LL have better luck getting these people to move than I will...

Bezoard, pourquoi *107 ans*?


----------



## Bezoard

> ♦ _Fam._ _Cent sept ans._ Très longtemps. _Attendre cent sept ans._ _J'en aurais, si je m'écoutais, pour cent sept ans de laïus_ (Abellio, _Heureux les pacifiques,_1946, p. 325).


CENT : Définition de CENT


> Fam. Attendre cent sept ans, très longtemps.


CENT : Définition de CENT
Pourquoi dit-on « attendre 107 ans » ?

Et puis, 107 ans, c'est juste un peu plus d'un siècle, ça tombe bien !


----------



## Laurent2018

GdM: c'était de l'humour par rapport à la police! Il ne faut surtout pas reprendre ma suggestion!!!


----------



## joelooc

conclusion ?: "sans (avoir à) attendre la Saint Glin-Glin"  ?


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir expliqué l'expression, Bezoard! Je l'ignorais.  

Et merci à tous pour ces suggestions fabuleuses! J'ai vraiment l'embarras du choix!


----------

